# Yamaha YT624 Quick Vids



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's another one:


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

nice working machine.. love the light shinning off the snow in the first vid... you seem stuck on 24in machines.. but man.. 2 great machines you have there  how do they compare to each other.. the Yam and the Ariens?


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Marty013 said:


> nice working machine.. love the light shinning off the snow in the first vid... you seem stuck on 24in machines.. but man.. 2 great machines you have there  how do they compare to each other.. the Yam and the Ariens?


Yes I like the 24inches for more compact storage in my garage and shed as my garage is a full shop and its not that big so i need every inch of space.

I actually gave the Ariens to my dad as his old cub cadet was getting to heavy for him to maneuver and I kept fixing it. 

As for the comparaison, they are 2 different beasts in their own rights, the Ariens Platinum Sho is just a beast and impossible to bog down that engine. The Yam is just crazy efficient but does require some getting use to. Personally i like both of them the same leaning i smidge toward the Yam lol.


----------

